# LIVERPOOL FC SEEKING PLAYERS FOR 06 AND 07 ACADEMY



## Bryan Wallace (Sep 9, 2020)

I am seeking players in the following positions, If anyone is interested, please contact me.  


Bryan Wallace
Liverpool FC Boys Academy Director
949 750 6576
email: Bryan.Wallace@lfciasocal.com


----------



## Bryan Wallace (Sep 9, 2020)

Bryan Wallace said:


> I am seeking players in the following positions, If anyone is interested, please contact me.
> 
> 
> Bryan Wallace
> ...


Bio attached


----------



## Bryan Wallace (Sep 10, 2020)

Bryan Wallace said:


> Bio attached



Over the past decade I've helped hundreds of players and their families navigate the college placement process, at Liverpool we soundly have a College placement program in place that will guide your sons or daughters through this process, we have successfully streamlined the entire process. Below is a list of players whom I have helped guided and placed over the years, feel free to look all of them up, there aren't many coaches who has this type of track record or impeccable relationship with College coaches. 

You may ask how much has the landscape and the process changed over the last year? now that the DA has ended and Covid has changed the entire recruiting process? I can help you navigate this process. It's hard to imagine an era before The DA and Covid, however YouTube and technology is firmly at the heart of recruiting, however what is far more powerful is to have a coach who has a track record of having meaningful relationships across the nation with College coaches. 


From the perspective of a young player and his family who wants to play in college, the fundamentals remain the same, you will need to find colleges that are a good fit for you, introduce yourself to the coaches at those schools, get them to see you play, build those relationships, I have successfully helped to place 2 players in College during Covid and a 3rd is very close 1 player to LMU, another to Claremont Mckenna and a 3rd to Westmont.  

The nuances of how those kinds of interactions happen has changed a lot. A few examples include more advanced online search tools, mobile communication, I have even had college coaches attend training sessions, easier access to better information has helped subdue some of the College Scholarship mythology and its actually possible for players who are not recruited by college coaches or aren't invited to various identification programs or youth national team camps to play college soccer, however without those avenues it becomes difficult, It will make it a little harder to get seen if you're not playing at top the tournaments or camps, but at the end of the day, college coaches are looking for great players and if you have a coach who has that type of trusted track record, It certainly make things easier for your sons, if that is the case you have an advantage, however this is only affective if you have long term goals, not short range thinking I.e "I only want my son to win more games" ask yourself what is your long term goal, how can I use soccer as vehicle to help my son or daughter get to the next level where he or she can continue to further their academic and athletic education.  

Players: 
Saul Moreno Westmont, Kenneth Higgins, Tim White, Connor Dreschler, Steve Palacios, Bret Foreman Cal Poly SLO, Dakota Collins, Blaine Martinez, Cole Martinez UCLA, Robert James, Jordan Chrzan, Jeremy Bishop, Garrett Mehrguth Azusa Pacific University, John Atkinson CS Fullerton, Jose Rivas San Marcos, Bret Lawlor, Brett Egerton Cal Poly Pomona, Vinton Burkholder Nortre Dame De Namor, Steven Pascale Cal State Dominguez Hills, Connor Brandt USD, Casey Wooten, Martin Suarez, Carlin Kennedy, Trey Whitaker Landon Sherwood Cal State San Marcos, Brock Kobayashi, Brent Godlewski UC Santa Cruz, Jake Marcon, Justin Tucker, Brian Breslin, Michael Breslin UC Irvine, Ryan Neil UC Berkeley, Kevin Gould University of San Francisco, Mario Soto Arizona Western, Tristan George Concordia, Alex Settlemire, Bryce Bookhammer, Patrick Gilbertson, Arthur Ethel, Conley Perry, Colin Parker East Bay University, Alexis Romo, UC Riverside, Danny Martinez, Bradley Smagacz, CS San Bernardino, Michael Jachetta, Eric Mackie St Mary's College, Christian Gonzalez Cal State Northridge, Eric Bishop Washington U Of St Louis, Chris Britt West Point, Ryan Kisgen LMU, Jordan Bresler Averett University, Chadd Johnson Cal State San Diego, Frankie Bastone Santa Clara, Christopher Beezer Wehan University of New Mexico, Charlie Wehan Stanford, Brett Jones, Trevor Denney UCSD, Michael Oakson Concordia University, Chasen Brutocco Norte Dame, Eddie De Anda Claremont McKenna College, Alex Limus CS Northridge, Diego Garcia Grand Canyon University, Oscar Aquino UC Riverside, Owen Vasta LMU,  



Professionally yours,

Bryan Wallace 
Liverpool FC International Academy SoCal
Boys Academy Director  
CEO BW Enterprise 
*t.* 949 750 6576 
*e.* bryan.wallace@lfciasocal.com
*a. 12 Mauchly, Building # P, Irvine CA, 92618*


----------



## Bryan Wallace (Sep 19, 2020)

We are still seeking to add a few top level players to our academy teams. The Elite Academy league was founded in Southern California as the reserve league to the MLS Next youth academy league, the plan is to eventually have promotion and relegation, LAFC has joined the league at the U11, U12 age group, the league has now expanded into a National platform for 2021 with the NW, NE, SW and SE coming together in 2021. We will have EA showcases and are working to have 3 National Events to provide West Coast, East Coast and one in the middle of America. These Showcases will be college showcases and will cater to the EA players only. 


This league will surpass the ECNL boys division, being one of the founding members of the league, I am very proud that this group have come together and brought solidarity, vision, and direction to the landscape. We have also added HUDL, HUDL will be our Video platform and be providing free exchange for our game video. 

DON'T MISS OUT!!


https://instagram.com/eliteacademyleague?igshid=8dtl6a0cln2b


https://eliteacademyleague.com


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 19, 2020)

Man that’s a lot, a lot of words. You are always in sales mode. If you weren’t always in the “Don’t Miss Out” and talking about yourself mode...you are not too bad of a coach. Selling “academy”, “super duper special elite league” and all the other nonsense (you might even talk badly about all this stuff in person when you think no one is listening) doesn’t work too well on online boards where most parents are aware of this type of nonsense- but you must be in dire need of kids if you are on here pushing.

The pandemic hasn’t changed how most of these clubs and many how coaches sell. Wrong place to post this type of nonsense - people on here aren’t the typical tier 3, rec and signature kid parents you sell at your club.

if you want to continue this discussion or say I don’t know what I am talking about, I have one word that might make really think hard about what you post next: China.


----------



## NewUser27 (Sep 19, 2020)

So for me to get a better understanding , you first charged everyone upfront for the Liverpool Club fees with no soccer insight and now you're asking for another 600 to 700 dollars for elite academy.  Go post this shit on facebook.  
So you're going to have B teams travel the nation for showcases? Good luck with that one bud.


----------



## mlx (Sep 19, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Man that’s a lot, a lot of words. You are always in sales mode. If you weren’t always in the “Don’t Miss Out” and talking about yourself mode...you are not too bad of a coach. Selling “academy”, “super duper special elite league” and all the other nonsense (you might even talk badly about all this stuff in person when you think no one is listening) doesn’t work too well on online boards where most parents are aware of this type of nonsense- but you must be in dire need of kids if you are on here pushing.
> 
> The pandemic hasn’t changed how most of these clubs and many how coaches sell. Wrong place to post this type of nonsense - people on here aren’t the typical tier 3, rec and signature kid parents you sell at your club.
> 
> if you want to continue this discussion or say I don’t know what I am talking about, I have one word that might make really think hard about what you post next: China.


So, what's the story? Is the club bad? is that league bad? What's the deal with China?


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 20, 2020)

Yeah pretty aggressive attack on someone who’s trying to fill roster spots and do a job.  Being the father of a daughter, Coach Wallace’s college coach network (as expressed by the list of players playing collegiate soccer.. ie no girls) isn’t a good fit for us, but man, he’s doing a job.  The vehemence of your attack sounds like grinding wheel on the ok’ axe blade...


----------



## Bryan Wallace (Sep 20, 2020)

mlx said:


> So, what's the story? Is the club bad? is that league bad? What's the deal with China?


I'm an open book, I'm okay with the fact that others are always going to have their opinion based on their belief system, therefore nothing that you think about me is about me, each persons point of view is very personal to them and clearly its very personal to you, I'm on here on a public forum posting under my real name seeking players for our academy, why does this bother you so much? why are you using my post as an excuse to get mad or spew hate?

And why are you hiding under a made up name? what is your question or comment?, feel free to share all that you feel you need to share, I have no problem with It.


----------



## Bryan Wallace (Sep 20, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Man that’s a lot, a lot of words. You are always in sales mode. If you weren’t always in the “Don’t Miss Out” and talking about yourself mode...you are not too bad of a coach. Selling “academy”, “super duper special elite league” and all the other nonsense (you might even talk badly about all this stuff in person when you think no one is listening) doesn’t work too well on online boards where most parents are aware of this type of nonsense- but you must be in dire need of kids if you are on here pushing.
> 
> The pandemic hasn’t changed how most of these clubs and many how coaches sell. Wrong place to post this type of nonsense - people on here aren’t the typical tier 3, rec and signature kid parents you sell at your club.
> 
> if you want to continue this discussion or say I don’t know what I am talking about, I have one word that might make really think hard about what you post next: China.



I'm an open book, I'm okay with the fact that others are always going to have their opinion based on their belief system, therefore nothing that you think about me is about me, each persons point of view is very personal to them and clearly its very personal to you, I'm on here on a public forum posting under my real name seeking players for our academy, why does this bother you so much? why are you using my post as an excuse to get mad or spew hate?

And why are you hiding under a made up name? what is your question or comment?, feel free to share all that you feel you need to share, I have no problem with It.


----------



## Chalklines (Sep 20, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Man that’s a lot, a lot of words. You are always in sales mode. If you weren’t always in the “Don’t Miss Out” and talking about yourself mode...you are not too bad of a coach. Selling “academy”, “super duper special elite league” and all the other nonsense (you might even talk badly about all this stuff in person when you think no one is listening) doesn’t work too well on online boards where most parents are aware of this type of nonsense- but you must be in dire need of kids if you are on here pushing.
> 
> The pandemic hasn’t changed how most of these clubs and many how coaches sell. Wrong place to post this type of nonsense - people on here aren’t the typical tier 3, rec and signature kid parents you sell at your club.
> 
> if you want to continue this discussion or say I don’t know what I am talking about, I have one word that might make really think hard about what you post next: China.


did he bench your little johnny?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 20, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Yeah pretty aggressive attack on someone who’s trying to fill roster spots and do a job.  Being the father of a daughter, Coach Wallace’s college coach network (as expressed by the list of players playing collegiate soccer.. ie no girls) isn’t a good fit for us, but man, he’s doing a job.  The vehemence of your attack sounds like grinding wheel on the ok’ axe blade...


No. The issue is even after this pandemic and people in the situation they find themselves in...nothing has changed. The attitudes are the same and shadiness of these clubs and coaches remain the same - it’s the about the money. Yes, filling rosters are part of the job, but the manner this club and some coaches do so isn’t on the up-and-up. They talk crap on the same clubs they work for and then come on here selling the club like it’s the actual teal Liverpool. Didn’t say not everything is legit, but a lot of BS mixed in


Bryan Wallace said:


> I'm an open book, I'm okay with the fact that others are always going to have their opinion based on their belief system, therefore nothing that you think about me is about me, each persons point of view is very personal to them and clearly its very personal to you, I'm on here on a public forum posting under my real name seeking players for our academy, why does this bother you so much? why are you using my post as an excuse to get mad or spew hate?
> 
> And why are you hiding under a made up name? what is your question or comment?, feel free to share all that you feel you need to share, I have no problem with It.


I’ve been on here longer than you. You could even read a few posts, or the rules, before you started posting. You didn’t even have the sense to read topics on pay-to-play before you dropped your multi-post hard-sell. In the end you have one goal- sign kids. I know how they run it over at “Liverpool” - but that’s the situation you’ll put yourself in. Now you talk up the club and league like you are all in - just about filling the roster and getting everyone paid. With what the club charges “academy” kids - half the kids should be on scholarship. That’s another story. Maybe because I don’t see kids/parents as a paycheck, or maybe because I grew up in this Country, I have different standards and allegiances. Even if parents do go check you out off this post, hopefully they can go in with at least looking for any possible red flags.

It’s not personal against you. This system needs to be cleaned up. I’m an old dude and seen just about everything, but what goes on at your club is unlike anything ever seen. You trying to be the good soldier, get paid but then you are also selling the BS. Im sure nothing would happen to you at the club if you don’t have full rosters right? If the pandemic hasnt changed your mindset, how many others have been treated in the past hasn’t made you question anything and you still continue to back a club that doesn’t give a crap either, then that might be indicative of how you always roll. People on here know a lot of the issues, but would be amazed if all the dirty laundry came out. Read posts all over this country (maybe the club mindset makes you ignore what is going on) - people waking up and not blindly buying the BS anymore. This the reason your rosters are not full and kids are missing off all rosters around the country. Too bad $$ first clubs think they don’t have time to look at those trends/facts and change their mindsets.

If it was truly personal against you I would have straight posted the China situation - along with some other occurrences. Instead, like most people with your mindset, going to dig in. You can explain it if you are open, otherwise we can drop it. That can be a Pandora’s box, if you throw in who you work for. Can’t separate that, you came on here with the hard-sell.

like I’ve mentioned on here before, Liverpool not the only club up in this nonsense, they’ve been called out too.Tjey just take it to another level. Just have to point the nonsense when you see it. It’s a forum, it’s public, the Soccer Community isn’t very big, and not the first time this is being brought up. You aren’t special.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 20, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> did he bench your little johnny?


Nope, but Good try. Was funny only the first time some one posted it since the forum first started


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 20, 2020)

mlx said:


> So, what's the story? Is the club bad? is that league bad? What's the deal with China?


Club is shady, expensive and 99% of training is nonsensense. For instance, as mentioned in another topic, they use to use (still might) use videos meant to train AYSO dads. That is what they charge $4200+ for.
The new league is a money grab. You can see other topics on it here and Facebook. Just go check the winning percentage of the teams going in. Clubs like Liverpool who are not in ECNL and the C teams at some clubs. At a time when leagues are losing players/teams these guys are trying to capitalize. More of the same systemic problems soccer has. Instead of consolidating leagues, they made a new one. That’s should let most people, who have been in this system for any length of time, what the clubs who signed on are about. I know who started it and made the calls - then you can see who signed on and see their lack of inclusion in other top leagues. If it wasn’t evident from that, this coach came in here and laid out what their goal is. I’m 100% sure the head folks at this new super cool league DID NOT want coches doing this type of sell online - clubs don’t want coaches doing it either . Just exposed what coaches are telling kids/parents in order to sign them and how they are hard-selling it. Companies don’t post their sales script online. Liverpool is very very good at marketing and have a very specific method of how they have coaches sell parents - hell they even bring professionals to coach coaches on how to sell. Oh wait, didn’t mean to post that last one.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 20, 2020)

Bryan Wallace said:


> I am seeking players in the following positions, If anyone is interested, please contact me.
> 
> 
> Bryan Wallace
> ...


Damn Coach,

You just got put all the way on blast!
 Are you going to share what happened in regards to the China incident?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 20, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Damn Coach,
> 
> You just got put all the way on blast!
> Are you going to share what happened in regards to the China incident?


Here is how it works at most pro/high  level orgs.  The highest admin levels in soccer call each other and text each other. They will say “Hey do know X at Club Y” or “What’s the deal on this guy?” Or “Would you recommend this person for coaching (kids,pros,college kids,etc)?”  Given they know you’ve dealt with them. Professional admins never tell these coaches who they talk to - hell the coaches often don’t even know they are talked about. Sometimes coaches don’t even know they are up for a job. If the coach isn’t hired (given they interviewed or were contacted), they get the email or call (or from an assistant ) to inform them they didn’t get the job. The coaches and clubs move on - but it doesn’t erase any of the conversations. These folks then bring this stuff up to others in their network when talking about other clubs; such as when they make requests to become para of another club, want to rent a pro logo, looking for sponsorships, renting fields, etc. Often requests will be denied due to one person in the organization.

Once you, or a club, does something suspect, it can hurt future opportunities - and most likely the club/person will be oblivious as to why. At pro and national level, you might not even get a 2nd chance.
At youth club level (even college), always admins that will look the other way. Look at Cerritos College (kept suspect coaches) and look at all the coaches that get recycled at all the clubs throughout the area. Always about money. Not just a local issue, happens everywhere. In the 90’s and most of 2000’s info moved slow, not the case anymore. People are connected as fast as they can type a text - even texting each other across the world. Really no borders when it comes to getting info. For instance, I had posted last year this club would have a new jersey this year ( apparently no one at the club reads the boards or think some dude on a local forum knows anything) and they had to scramble to find a jersey to rent. The launch worked, but what they are selling only works for the short term. This is why you see them trying to sell the new league, while trying to diss the competition. Have to ask yourself, if you are not bias, why has Liverpool/OC Galaxy not played in higher leagues? I’m sure they will say it was their choice. I’m sure they would turn down easier ways to make more money.


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 20, 2020)

Bryan Wallace said:


> I'm an open book, I'm okay with the fact that others are always going to have their opinion based on their belief system, therefore nothing that you think about me is about me, each persons point of view is very personal to them and clearly its very personal to you, I'm on here on a public forum posting under my real name seeking players for our academy, why does this bother you so much? why are you using my post as an excuse to get mad or spew hate?
> 
> And why are you hiding under a made up name? what is your question or comment?, feel free to share all that you feel you need to share, I have no problem with It.


What happened in reference to China should probably come directly from you, the horses mouth. More credible that way. You are, after all, an open book.  By the way, where you come off as a used car salesman is when you say things like...come to this league, it will be bigger and better than that league....  Isn't now but it will one day??? Is there a money back guarantee with that statement?


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 20, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> What happened in reference to China should probably come directly from you, the horses mouth. More credible that way. You are, after all, an open book.  By the way, where you come off as a used car salesman is when you say things like...come to this league, it will be bigger and better than that league....  Isn't now but it will one day??? Is there a money back guarantee with that statement?


Lol


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 20, 2020)

NewUser27 said:


> So for me to get a better understanding , you first charged everyone upfront for the Liverpool Club fees with no soccer insight and now you're asking for another 600 to 700 dollars for elite academy.  Go post this shit on facebook.
> So you're going to have B teams travel the nation for showcases? Good luck with that one bud.


Facebook already had a thread on the crazy fees and a thread on the absurd league - it wasn’t pretty.  I’d imagine the fees for team in this new league, after uniforms and special patches, is going to run north of $5k


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 20, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> What happened in reference to China should probably come directly from you, the horses mouth. More credible that way. You are, after all, an open book.  By the way, where you come off as a used car salesman is when you say things like...come to this league, it will be bigger and better than that league....  Isn't now but it will one day??? Is there a money back guarantee with that statement?





El Clasico said:


> What happened in reference to China should probably come directly from you, the horses mouth. More credible that way. You are, after all, an open book.  By the way, where you come off as a used car salesman is when you say things like...come to this league, it will be bigger and better than that league....  Isn't now but it will one day??? Is there a money back guarantee with that statement?


i left it up to him In order to see what he might say about the topic. I’m also willing to just move on from that topic. Given he is an “open book” I also have A LOT of open questions I can/will ask about how the club operates if he wants to be an open book. Given how great this club he works for is and this league, I am sure some parents might want answers to some of the direct questions Others have brought up in other threads and on FB. If they are going to shell out roughly $5k, i’m sure they want to be the most informed they can be.

Also, who posts their resume and names of all the kids they coached?  That means you keep a spreadsheet, that’s not weird or anything. I do hear Liverpool loves their spreadsheets though


----------



## NewUser27 (Sep 20, 2020)

Im in no way basing the coach in anyway, best of luck to him.

The fact that people are ok with clubs selling travel to flight 2/3 teams is hilarious or national showcases, this is the exact same thing that all of you talk smack about on this forum!!!

Not That Serious -Thumbs Up man!!  

I got one word for them all--Chi NA


----------



## Lavey29 (Sep 20, 2020)

Bryan Wallace said:


> I'm an open book, I'm okay with the fact that others are always going to have their opinion based on their belief system, therefore nothing that you think about me is about me, each persons point of view is very personal to them and clearly its very personal to you, I'm on here on a public forum posting under my real name seeking players for our academy, why does this bother you so much? why are you using my post as an excuse to get mad or spew hate?
> 
> And why are you hiding under a made up name? what is your question or comment?, feel free to share all that you feel you need to share, I have no problem with It.


Coach Wallace,  I have no problem with you coming on here and promoting your club and league as you seek to fill roster spots. Most of the haters probably have kids playing that will never play at the college level. I think though what's better then words on a forum is the reputation that forms surrounding the club as far as quality coaching, performing well in league,  winning big tournaments,  etc... and this will take time to build of course since you are venturing into a newly formed league it appears with a newly formed club. Perhaps some quality teams and coaches have already migrated over to you club so it may not take as long to build the reputation needed to excel. I would ignore the rude lame responses from some on here and keep forging ahead to see if you can build that following....good luck


----------



## Bryan Wallace (Sep 20, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Coach Wallace,  I have no problem with you coming on here and promoting your club and league as you seek to fill roster spots. Most of the haters probably have kids playing that will never play at the college level. I think though what's better then words on a forum is the reputation that forms surrounding the club as far as quality coaching, performing well in league,  winning big tournaments,  etc... and this will take time to build of course since you are venturing into a newly formed league it appears with a newly formed club. Perhaps some quality teams and coaches have already migrated over to you club so it may not take as long to build the reputation needed to excel. I would ignore the rude lame responses from some on here and keep forging ahead to see if you can build that following....good luck


Thank you, that's classy.


----------



## Bryan Wallace (Sep 20, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Facebook already had a thread on the crazy fees and a thread on the absurd league - it wasn’t pretty.  I’d imagine the fees for team in this new league, after uniforms and special patches, is going to run north of $5k



Like I said, feel free to share whatever It is you feel you know about my time coaching in China, be my guest? 

Yes, I was hired to be the assistant Coach for Chinese first division club Shizazhuang Ever Bright by my close friend and mentor Afshin Ghotbi, I was also hired as head coach for the second team, for the 2016-2017 Afshin who is a former UCLA Collegiate player and graduate and we worked together in Burbank running a club called AGSS, from 1997-2003 Afshin was responsible for bringing the first American (John O Brien) to the famed Ajax of Amsterdam Academy in the mid 90's, we had another American player David Johnson who played for the US U17 National team, U20 National team who we ended up at Dutch Eredivisie Club Willem II.  

My experience in China was there like any other experience had It pros and cons, cons being Im a single dad with an 10 year old daughter whom I promised that she could fly to China 3 times during the season to see me, this was also included in my contract, my daughter has a a compromised immune system, where she has to receive consistent breathing treatment to combat her Asthma, in the end I decided that due to the poor air quality in China, It would not be a good idea to bring her to the Hebei province, I was having a tough time being away from my daughter and she was as well. I returned on vacation from the Chinese new year and my daughter broke down crying, my time away was far more difficult for her than I had realize, I promised her then that once I returned to complete my contract in China if at anytime she wanted me to come home, all she needed to do was let me know, she did so Ione evening in March of 2017 and I flew home the next day. 

Afshin and I have remained friends, I recently attended his ex wife funeral In Rancho Santa Margarita with his dad, the team in China has since then gained promotion to the Super league and are currently sitting in 4th positIon. In 2017 I then was hired as the Technical Director for Arsenal in the DA, the DA also took me away from my daughter a great deal, as our offices were in Temecula and training fields in Norco, plus we had difficult away games at Vancouver Whitecaps, Portland, Seattle sounders, Sacramento republic, Real Salt Lake, etc..in the end that wasn't a good fit either  

I started with LA Galaxy OC now Liverpool FC in January 2018, but decided then that I needed to spend more time with my daughter and as such did not wish to be in a leadership position, my daughter is now much older and as such I have been recently (A month ago) promoted to Academy Boys director, our goal moving forward is to change the culture within the Academy and like any new challenge/project It has been challenging, but I live for challenges and always strive to view challenges as something beneficial, I fully understand the youth soccer landscape and my intentions are to do my best to serve our families to the best of my ability.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 20, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Coach Wallace,  I have no problem with you coming on here and promoting your club and league as you seek to fill roster spots. Most of the haters probably have kids playing that will never play at the college level. I think though what's better then words on a forum is the reputation that forms surrounding the club as far as quality coaching, performing well in league,  winning big tournaments,  etc... and this will take time to build of course since you are venturing into a newly formed league it appears with a newly formed club. Perhaps some quality teams and coaches have already migrated over to you club so it may not take as long to build the reputation needed to excel. I would ignore the rude lame responses from some on here and keep forging ahead to see if you can build that following....good luck


No one has issue with a coach filling roster. Usually we tell a coach to simply post in the Appropriate forum. The coach says cool, and topic gets moved.

This is different as the hard-sell came deep and over multiple posts. 

Anytime someone posts issues about a club or coach post it’s “hating”. If someone has info about a club or coach, especially if they post, we are suppose to just let it be? That is the mentality that keeps these clubs and coaches operating how they do. Then when stuff comes out later, same people are “why didn’t anyone say anything”? So everyone says they want to clean up pay-to-play but then don’t want people telling these coaches anything when they come hard-selling nonsense. There is a reason the Galaxy logo was pulled, it wasn’t given up willingly. It also wasn’t a decision made out of the blue. Has nothing to do with wins or losses. Your breakdown of the posts are very superficial. You have no idea how some of these big clubs go after parent’s wallets. I’ve posted on it before and other have discussed the issue as well. You can believe it’s hot air, but these coaches and clubs have directly messaged very upset that I put info that clubs don’t want you to hear. Even messages from coaches who figured out they’ve been lied to by “friends” who lied to them in order to move over teams to these clubs. 

 I have questions if he truly wants to be open. Otherwise if I just start posting info, people such as yourself will say “wow, he must have not picked your kid or your kid must suck”. I can ask very specific questions and ask them to be directly answered, with no spin. He did say he was an open book. 

My goal is to help kids and parents being as informed as they can. People have ignored these clubs and coaches for a long time and let them operate without any checks. Can’t make changes if we are quiet. I take some blame, been around a long time, helped some of these places start, and never said much when many of these places started being shady. Coaches would do shady things and you just let them move on and didn’t inform the next club. After seeing a pandemic not change how most of these clubs operate, even gouging parents and seeing a ton of kids having to quit soccer, just decided to call out these people online more.

Call it hate but haven’t heard from anyone factually dispute anything I’ve posted on here - for years. It’s always “you are a hater” or “full of crap” or “have an axe to grind”. It’s true, I do have an axe to grind...with anyone trying to rip off parents and/or taking advantage of kids.


----------



## Lavey29 (Sep 20, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> No one has issue with a coach filling roster. Usually we tell a coach to simply post in the Appropriate forum. The coach says cool, and topic gets moved.
> 
> This is different as the hard-sell came deep and over multiple posts.
> 
> ...


Factual?   Your post has nothing factual first hand in it. Was your kid playing at liverpool so you have first hand knowledge of their operations? No, you just assume they operate like every other high dollar club that you  also assume are shady for various reasons without any personal experience that you elected to provide. They provide a service and that requires a fee to be paid.  It's up to the individual(s) to decide if that service is quality enough to support the price.  That's where the clubs reputation in the various categories comes into play. Few years back my kid was playing at a top level team for a big name club and I was paying top dollar but we both decided the coach wasn't worth it and her development suffered.  We tried out different places and ended up at a small club playing up 2 years but getting far better training and development paying 50 bucks a month. Ridiculous low price for outstanding training unfortunately the team aged out last season.  So if you're saying cost does not always equate to quality well you can apply that to a lot of things in life including soccer clubs but dont lump a club into your pre arranged group of alleged shady clubs just because they charge top dollar unless you have first hand knowledge from your kid playing there that it was not worth the cost involved.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 20, 2020)

Bryan Wallace said:


> Like I said, feel free to share whatever It is you feel you know about my time coaching in China, be my guest?
> 
> Yes, I was hired to be the assistant Coach for Chinese first division club Shizazhuang Ever Bright by my close friend and mentor Afshin Ghotbi, I was also hired as head coach for the second team, for the 2016-2017 Afshin who is a former UCLA Collegiate player and graduate and we worked together in Burbank running a club called AGSS, from 1997-2003 Afshin was responsible for bringing the first American (John O Brien) to the famed Ajax of Amsterdam Academy in the mid 90's, we had another American player David Johnson who played for the US U17 National team, U20 National team who we ended up at Dutch Eredivisie Club Willem II.
> 
> ...


I remember AGSS. Didn’t he host small sided tourneys? And, I want to say there was a AGSS men’s team too.


----------



## Dominic (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi Brian did you place any of your United Gold 98/99 boys in college?


----------



## timbuck (Sep 20, 2020)

Tough crowd here.  Damn. 
I’ve never heard anything bad about BW.  
And la Galaxy OC/Liverpool has been a solid club.  For whatever reason, they’ve been hosed out of being invited to DA or ECNL. 
I bet if we had promotion/relegation they’d have some teams at the highest levels.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 21, 2020)

Bryan Wallace said:


> Like I said, feel free to share whatever It is you feel you know about my time coaching in China, be my guest?
> 
> Yes, I was hired to be the assistant Coach for Chinese first division club Shizazhuang Ever Bright by my close friend and mentor Afshin Ghotbi, I was also hired as head coach for the second team, for the 2016-2017 Afshin who is a former UCLA Collegiate player and graduate and we worked together in Burbank running a club called AGSS, from 1997-2003 Afshin was responsible for bringing the first American (John O Brien) to the famed Ajax of Amsterdam Academy in the mid 90's, we had another American player David Johnson who played for the US U17 National team, U20 National team who we ended up at Dutch Eredivisie Club Willem II.
> 
> ...


That reply went deep, did a lot of appeal to emotion. Long post that if you break it down, is more selling. Actually very intelligent on how to deflect from a ton of issues and using a using a human shield. It actually forces me to almost look like a total ahole if I bring up a counter to what you posted. Good job. No one said you were not an intelligent guy, sometimes, as demonstrated in this post, you over analyze everything. You still keep selling yourself even in the middle of trying to explain one specific topic. Pretty crazy skill: I’ll just state that I am still friends with many people I fired or have made firings due to following orders above my pay grade. Kicking it with someone you worked with, doesn’t mean it was all good. It also wouldn’t explain your attempts at other jobs, based in other countries after the fact. It also doesn’t explain comments you have made to coaches.


So as the director of the academy, a club admin and in a “leadership” position, will you openly answer the following?

A) Have you, or other staff, ever told kids you are part of the actual Liverpool Academy in England. Not “associated” but actually part of the Liverpool Academy ?

B)Have you coached coaches to tell them they will being making trips to England to train with the Liverpool  academy?

c)Have you or staff ever told kids/parents they will be traveling to Europe to play academy teams?

d) Have you or your staff ever been coached by 3rd party vendors on how to sell parents?what was the penalty for not attending these “trainings”?

e) Have you been okay with club decisions on bringing in coaches, then firing those coaches after a year and giving the teams to other staff?

f) how did the club obtain the field space in Santa Ana? Are you aware of anyone helping obtain those fields? Is this person still employed at the club? Do you know what happened to players from the teams brought in who use to utilize those fields under a different club name?

g) are you aware of any coaches threatening to sue the club over wrongful termination?

h) are you okay with how young foreign coaches are being  utilized at the club? Have any of those coaches not had visas renewed, after not having calls/messages returned? Do you know of these coaches have always been paid in full?

i)are you aware of ANY coaches that have been terminated and not paid- even after fulfilling contracts?

j) are you aware of any coaches who have slept with a player’s parents and still allowed to coach at the club?

K) have staff ever been told how to create their own corps? If so, could that be an attempt to circumvent new State employee classification laws?

l) Has the club ever used the AYSO curriculum created by Paul Bright to train staff? Have these videos ever been the required curriculum for Training players on a weekly basis at the club? Has this program been implemented even as recently as last season?

M) Have coaches been required to sign and have full rosters by the end of December? Are there any penalties for not meeting this requirement? Are there any “bonuses” for meeting this requirement? Are these bonuses ever withheld or not paid out?

N) Are coaches required to train on certain days and times as 1099 contractors? Does the club require coaches to practice at certain fields? Are there any consequences for coaches not having the ability to meet the scheduled times and dates? Are coaches given the ability, as 1099 contractors, to modify Training schedules? 

O) Have you ever told coaches you wanted to leave the club? If so, why were the reasons you wanted to leave and why have you had a change of heart?

P) Do you know if coaches are forced/required to cover games, camps or practices without compensation or full compensation?

Q)Are you aware of ANY staff being fired by text and without being compensated for their full contract?

All just hypothetical questions. NO WAY a coach or club could possibly raise so many questions. You can answer the hypotheticals if you want.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 21, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Tough crowd here.  Damn.
> I’ve never heard anything bad about BW.
> And la Galaxy OC/Liverpool has been a solid club.  For whatever reason, they’ve been hosed out of being invited to DA or ECNL.
> I bet if we had promotion/relegation they’d have some teams at the highest levels.


They weren’t hosed. People in charge of those decisions will bring in any club they feel will strengthen a league or they can make more money by inviting. Reason they don’t get invited, not due to being hosed or some injustice


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 21, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Factual?   Your post has nothing factual first hand in it. Was your kid playing at liverpool so you have first hand knowledge of their operations? No, you just assume they operate like every other high dollar club that you  also assume are shady for various reasons without any personal experience that you elected to provide. They provide a service and that requires a fee to be paid.  It's up to the individual(s) to decide if that service is quality enough to support the price.  That's where the clubs reputation in the various categories comes into play. Few years back my kid was playing at a top level team for a big name club and I was paying top dollar but we both decided the coach wasn't worth it and her development suffered.  We tried out different places and ended up at a small club playing up 2 years but getting far better training and development paying 50 bucks a month. Ridiculous low price for outstanding training unfortunately the team aged out last season.  So if you're saying cost does not always equate to quality well you can apply that to a lot of things in life including soccer clubs but dont lump a club into your pre arranged group of alleged shady clubs just because they charge top dollar unless you have first hand knowledge from your kid playing there that it was not worth the cost involved.


I get that. No fan of ECNL but people make their decision on what they think has worth. I do have first hand knowledge. Again I posted on here the Galaxy was as pulling affiliation before Liverpool knew. I’m sure only a few people anywhere could possibly known that. I guess I was just lucky when I posted that info? The club has a few good coaches, never said the poster wasn’t a decent coach. You’d be surprised what the actual coaches say about the club; not a happy place. Teams blow up because of the problems, but they just bring up kids from rec, tier 3 and rinse and repeat.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 21, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> That reply went deep, did a lot of appeal to emotion. Long post that if you break it down, is more selling. Actually very intelligent on how to deflect from a ton of issues and using a using a human shield. It actually forces me to almost look like a total ahole if I bring up a counter to what you posted. Good job. No one said you were not an intelligent guy, sometimes, as demonstrated in this post, you over analyze everything. You still keep selling yourself even in the middle of trying to explain one specific topic. Pretty crazy skill: I’ll just state that I am still friends with many people I fired or have made firings due to following orders above my pay grade. Kicking it with someone you worked with, doesn’t mean it was all good. It also wouldn’t explain your attempts at other jobs, based in other countries after the fact. It also doesn’t explain comments you have made to coaches.
> 
> 
> So as the director of the academy, a club admin and in a “leadership” position, will you openly answer the following?
> ...


Ask yourself what club you can ask those questions to that would come out clean? ZERO. It’s obvious you have a personal problem and you are lashing out in a oublic forum. Deny it all you want, but your kid got rejected at some point. This man is doing a job, what do you know about filling rosters and keeping a team/club afloat? Especially during a pandemic? It is none of your business, or anybody else’s business, whether his teams travel, or don’t travel, or are sub par to another league. There is not 50 spots at LAFC academy, so those players have to play somewhere. What you are doing now can be done to just about every coach or club. Where does your child play now? Shall we get a parent that is bitter about your current club to open your eyes about how you’re being bamboozled?


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 21, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Ask yourself what club you can ask those questions to that would come out clean? ZERO. It’s obvious you have a personal problem and you are lashing out in a oublic forum. Deny it all you want, but your kid got rejected at some point. This man is doing a job, what do you know about filling rosters and keeping a team/club afloat? Especially during a pandemic? It is none of your business, or anybody else’s business, whether his teams travel, or don’t travel, or are sub par to another league. There is not 50 spots at LAFC academy, so those players have to play somewhere. What you are doing now can be done to just about every coach or club. Where does your child play now? Shall we get a parent that is bitter about your current club to open your eyes about how you’re being bamboozled?


Coach Wallace is a great coach and put many boys into colleges. If you want your son to develop, he is one of those coaches who will do the job.
If my kid's coach is good and my kid is happy, why would I care what club does or what league they play in? 
Liverpool is expensive but so are the Blues or Slammers. If I would be looking for my boy to play, I would definitely consider BW and wouldn't matter to me what club he is in.
FYI I have no affiliation with Liverpool, except being actual LFC supporter.


----------



## Lavey29 (Sep 21, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> I get that. No fan of ECNL but people make their decision on what they think has worth. I do have first hand knowledge. Again I posted on here the Galaxy was as pulling affiliation before Liverpool knew. I’m sure only a few people anywhere could possibly known that. I guess I was just lucky when I posted that info? The club has a few good coaches, never said the poster wasn’t a decent coach. You’d be surprised what the actual coaches say about the club; not a happy place. Teams blow up because of the problems, but they just bring up kids from rec, tier 3 and rinse and repeat.



I just feel unless you have first hand knowledge about a club, meaning your kid plays or played there and you personally witnessed or experienced the problems that you shouldn't broad stroke every club into the shady category.  Clubs provide a service and individuals decide if their quality of service befits the cost. As I stated previously paying pennies at a small club provided my kid much higher training then paying big money to a big brand club. We were fortunate.  This is not always the case. Some private coaches charge 25 per hour some charge 60. Is one better then the other? You have to decide by personal experience not just the cost alone. A business is in business to be profitable and produce positive results.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 21, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Ask yourself what club you can ask those questions to that would come out clean? ZERO. It’s obvious you have a personal problem and you are lashing out in a oublic forum. Deny it all you want, but your kid got rejected at some point. This man is doing a job, what do you know about filling rosters and keeping a team/club afloat? Especially during a pandemic? It is none of your business, or anybody else’s business, whether his teams travel, or don’t travel, or are sub par to another league. There is not 50 spots at LAFC academy, so those players have to play somewhere. What you are doing now can be done to just about every coach or club. Where does your child play now? Shall we get a parent that is bitter about your current club to open your eyes about how you’re being bamboozled?


Yep got me, my kid was rejected. What this all about.

oh so sell a parent or kid by any means necessary? Not our problem. People wonder why the system is the way it is, just turn your head and let the shady folks do as they want. Maybe it all depends if you know the person or if it happens at your club. 

If a parent has concerns at any club, even at any of the ones I’m involved with...GREAT! Many of us have left clubs over ethics issues. Great if you want to pay and then just show up to training, some people good with it. Clubs love those attitudes. The issue is this club preaches a ton of stuff they don’t stand by...just to sell. You really could be paying less, and more kids who are priced out could play. Unless you really don’t care who is playing except your own child. The money isn’t going to the coaches - that would be awesome. The money isn’t even going to pay for kids who can’t afford it - well maybe a baller or two. People on here assume I have no insight and shooting in to the wind blindly. Guess the hypotheticals posted weren’t specific enough.

So, hypothetically you are okay with clubs not paying coaches, taking advantage of young coaches, not paying coaches, stealing coaches teams, stealing coaches fields, forced training for sale purposes (actually violates law) and plethora of other issues? I guess all good as long as the coach gets your kid training? Again, I think most parents fall in to this category. Drop off, see you in a couple hours. Or a dad who shows up to shoot the it with other dads and don’t pay attention to much else. How clubs get away with shady stuff.

By the way, I never said all clubs don’t have questions about how they operate...but not 20-30+ Also none involve not paying people, paying coaches less than they deserve, forced labor, etc.

i think you have a big misconception on how most clubs operate. Not that I’d know how to run a club or anything - making it up as I go. Although, I’m sure if we polled club directors anonymously, I doubt any would check off 99% of the questions as something they have done or considered doing.

A ton of folks post on here trying to fill spots and many of them get hammered And others welcomed. Guess it depends if you know them if they get pass or just dismiss the questions at the club they work at. After all they are just doing their jobs


----------



## MacDre (Sep 21, 2020)

Bryan Wallace said:


> Like I said, feel free to share whatever It is you feel you know about my time coaching in China, be my guest?
> 
> Yes, I was hired to be the assistant Coach for Chinese first division club Shizazhuang Ever Bright by my close friend and mentor Afshin Ghotbi, I was also hired as head coach for the second team, for the 2016-2017 Afshin who is a former UCLA Collegiate player and graduate and we worked together in Burbank running a club called AGSS, from 1997-2003 Afshin was responsible for bringing the first American (John O Brien) to the famed Ajax of Amsterdam Academy in the mid 90's, we had another American player David Johnson who played for the US U17 National team, U20 National team who we ended up at Dutch Eredivisie Club Willem II.
> 
> ...


Impressive soccer resume but it didn’t sell me.  However, your story about your relationship with your daughter did.  I wish you and your kid the best!


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 21, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Coach Wallace is a great coach and put many boys into colleges. If you want your son to develop, he is one of those coaches who will do the job.
> If my kid's coach is good and my kid is happy, why would I care what club does or what league they play in?
> Liverpool is expensive but so are the Blues or Slammers. If I would be looking for my boy to play, I would definitely consider BW and wouldn't matter to me what club he is in.
> FYI I have no affiliation with Liverpool, except being actual LFC supporter.


I get the following the coach. What most parents do. The point here isn’t if the guy put kids in college or not. Actually said he is a good coach. As mentioned above, some parents don’t care how clubs are run. Guess when one gets promoted, attitude on a club changes.

I think most leagues are BS, but some are better than others. You should care as a parent if you are being hard sold a league, asking to pay hundreds more to play in it and already claiming it’s “elite”. It’s just a way to get parents to pay more.It isn’t ethical.

you can get in to the “whattabout” this club and that club all day. To compare Liverpool to Blues, and I hate to even say it, Slammers, is absurd. Not even same level as what they can offer kids - especially college opportunities as you mentioned. The College Promise, still one of most abused selling tools in soccer

Good portion of parents really don’t care what happens behind closed doors, my point is they should - you are entrusting your child not only to a coach but a club. You wouldn’t question a coach’s ethics or morality based on how a club operates? For instance, if your coach agrees to take over a team from a coach who just had three of their teams taken from them - just in an attempt to make kids loyal to the shirt and not the coach? It’s always “i had no idea they were going to do that” when they get the call from the coaches they screwed over. They always know. That stuff happens at this club all the time. Why you see posts on here to fill teams that were already full - parents are usually gone. Maybe Wallace can help clean that up? Especially since he is in a leadership role. I doubt that, people at the club fear the CEO. A CEO who I heard tell a parent at a tournament “you all look alike”. Amazing


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 21, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Impressive soccer resume but it didn’t sell me.  However, your story about your relationship with your daughter did.  I wish you and your kid the best!


Yep and probably why the questions I posted will be ignored by most. Checkmate.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 21, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Yep got me, my kid was rejected. What this all about.
> 
> oh so sell a parent or kid by any means necessary? Not our problem. People wonder why the system is the way it is, just turn your head and let the shady folks do as they want. Maybe it all depends if you know the person or if it happens at your club.
> 
> ...


Don’t be deterred because you make many valid points about the problems with pay to play.  Also, I would like to encourage you to embrace the title “hater.”  Several folks here have life and bullshit twisted in a fat ass burrito.

Here’s the deal:  “Don’t hate the player hate the game.” (emphasis added).

I have yet to hear you hate on Coach Wallace. All of your complaints have been limited to the shortcomings of pay to play because the game is exclusionary and fucked up.

So, crack open a 40 ounce of Haterade and
drink up.  Absolutely nothing wrong with hating on pay to play. I admire your courage for speaking up and creating dialogue on this important issue.


----------



## Bryan Wallace (Sep 21, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I remember AGSS. Didn’t he host small sided tourneys? And, I want to say there was a AGSS men’s team too.


Yes, Afshin used to host small tournaments, we had our U18/U19 team play up in the Men's league as a way of furthering the developments of our youth players.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 21, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> I get the following the coach. What most parents do. The point here isn’t if the guy put kids in college or not. Actually said he is a good coach. As mentioned above, some parents don’t care how clubs are run. Guess when one gets promoted, attitude on a club changes.
> 
> I think most leagues are BS, but some are better than others. You should care as a parent if you are being hard sold a league, asking to pay hundreds more to play in it and already claiming it’s “elite”. It’s just a way to get parents to pay more.It isn’t ethical.
> 
> ...


If I would be in a club because of a coach and a coach is replaced, what is holding me in this club?
I'm not comparing Liverpool with Blues or Slammers, besides the cost and what they are selling. 
To your point, why would I, as a parent, care about anything besides well being of my kid? If I have means to pay for the club soccer, I will pay. If I don't - I don't.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Sep 21, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> I get the following the coach. What most parents do. The point here isn’t if the guy put kids in college or not. Actually said he is a good coach. As mentioned above, some parents don’t care how clubs are run. Guess when one gets promoted, attitude on a club changes.
> 
> I think most leagues are BS, but some are better than others. You should care as a parent if you are being hard sold a league, asking to pay hundreds more to play in it and already claiming it’s “elite”. It’s just a way to get parents to pay more.It isn’t ethical.
> 
> ...


When Justin Sauder posted that she was looking for players, you replied with similar messages attacking the club.  In fact, any time this particular club's name comes up in the forum, you go into the same rant.

If you have legitimate concerns about this club, state them and move on.   When you repeatedly post the same message, it appears to most that you have a personal agenda and whatever you're trying to convey is lost.


----------



## Bryan Wallace (Sep 21, 2020)

This was your original response, my responses are in blue



Not_that_Serious said:


> Man that’s a lot, a lot of words. You are always in sales mode. If you weren’t always in the “Don’t Miss Out” and talking about yourself mode. I am the newly formed Academy Director, I am responsible for growing the Academy, we don't have It in our budget to hire agents to promote the Academy, what's wrong with me promoting my/our work? ..you are not too bad of a coach. Selling “academy”, “super duper special elite league” and all the other nonsense (you might even talk badly about all this stuff in person when you think no one is listening) I'm lost this sounds all made up, why would I speak poorly about something I'm responsible for helping to build? doesn’t work too well on online boards where most parents are aware of this type of nonsense- but you must be in dire need of kids if you are on here pushing, Not dire, but yes looking to improve our rosters by offering a service, and there has been a number of families on here who have responded favorable and have attended training or reached out.
> 
> The pandemic hasn’t changed how most of these clubs and many how coaches sell. Wrong place to post this type of nonsense - people on here aren’t the typical tier 3, rec and signature kid parents you sell at your club. We offer our club services to anyone, regardless of what level they are currently playing at.
> 
> if you want to continue this discussion or say I don’t know what I am talking about, You don't know what you are talking about, that is very clear I have one word that might make really think hard about what you post next: China. You made this big statement, I lived the experience, you did not not, your'e made up version has zero to do with me and my time working in China, again feel free to post whatever you wish, I am open book, but clearly your issue with me is personal, so don't say It isn't.


----------



## Dargle (Sep 21, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> maybe because I grew up in this Country, I have different standards and allegiances.


I've got to say, this is where you lost me in this thread.  Sounds xenophobic at a minimum and maybe more. I have no stake in this particular dispute, but when you start throwing around stuff like this (presumably because he grew up in Jamaica, based upon what I can see online), your credibility drops several notches.  There are shady practices at tons of youth clubs in the area and around the world, regardless of the race, ethnicity, or country of origin of the people in charge.


----------



## Bryan Wallace (Sep 21, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Hi Brian did you place any of your United Gold 98/99 boys in college?



Most of those players left the club to join DA teams back then at age 15, and I left before they all graduated. Yes, I have helped to guide a few of them and still today have relationships with most of them.


----------



## Lavey29 (Sep 21, 2020)

Can anyone that has responded negatively to Coach Wallace's post trying to fill spots at Liverpool say they have first hand knowledge of issues with the club?  Meaning their kid trains there or used to train there but we left because of these reasons?

Just curious because haters like to post without any personal factual information typically.  They just ASSume it to be true based on second or third party info or their perception that clubs are all the same period. Also, I have no affiliation to Liverpool club referenced in this thread but would give the same type of responses for any club unless I had first hand personal experience to share.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 21, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> When Justin Sauder posted that she was looking for players, you replied with similar messages attacking the club.  In fact, any time this particular club's name comes up in the forum, you go into the same rant.
> 
> If you have legitimate concerns about this club, state them and move on.   When you repeatedly post the same message, it appears to most that you have a personal agenda and whatever you're trying to convey is lost.


i get that. You have a valid observation. here is what is usually boils down to a lot in this forum:
when people think a coach is “good”, know of them or maybe even talked to them for a second - a lot is ignored. Even red flags at a club they work at.

If a person pulls up next to you while you are driving  and tells you, “your light is out” do you keep moving along, probably? If another person rolls by and tells you “hey your tire looks low”, do you keep moving along, some will. If someone pulls along and tells you “hey, there is smoke coming out the back of your car”, you will stop. So if I point out enough issues, maybe people will say “hey something probably going on over there”. At least it will give a parent something to look out for when they are checking it out and can’t be surprised if they experience what was posted.


----------



## futboldad1 (Sep 21, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> i get that. You have a valid observation. here is what is usually boils down to a lot in this forum:
> when people think a coach is “good”, know of them or maybe even talked to them for a second - a lot is ignored. Even red flags at a club they work at.
> 
> If a person pulls up next to you while you are driving  and tells you, “your light is out” do you keep moving along, probably? If another person rolls by and tells you “hey your tire looks low”, do you keep moving along, some will. If someone pulls along and tells you “hey, there is smoke coming out the back of your car”, you will stop. So if I point out enough issues, maybe people will say “hey something probably going on over there”. At least it will give a parent something to look out for when they are checking it out and can’t be surprised if they experience what was posted.


what happened in China..... better to say at this point so we don't think up something worse than it is....... imho

it's a shame a recruiting thread took this turn at all tbh...... maybe best to delete it


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 21, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Can anyone that has responded negatively to Coach Wallace's post trying to fill spots at Liverpool say they have first hand knowledge of issues with the club?  Meaning their kid trains there or used to train there but we left because of these reasons?
> 
> Just curious because haters like to post without any personal factual information typically.  They just ASSume it to be true based on second or third party info or their perception that clubs are all the same period. Also, I have no affiliation to Liverpool club referenced in this thread but would give the same type of responses for any club unless I had first hand personal experience to share.


You assume a lot. You actually assume I don’t have first hand knowledge. You really think coaches from the club, even former coaches, are going to post on here about their issues either club and what the club has done to them? You don’t understand how the system chews up coaches who will do that. Out of respect for those coaches and staff members, I don’t post their names - as some still work there. How do you know I don’t work or ever worked with the actual club that was lending them the last logo?  Kind of odd being able to ask specific without first hand knowledge. Do you want the specific dad to come out here and out the coach who slept with His wife - who still happens to be on staff? Not like a bunch of kids left over that and the guy didn’t help ruin his kid’s family or anything.  If you know where the bodies are buried, you keep your job no matter what you do. Guess some people have more tolerance or ability to ignore that type of behavior from a club


----------



## Bryan Wallace (Sep 21, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> what happened in China..... better to say at this point so we don't think up something worse than it is....... imho
> 
> it's a shame a recruiting thread took this turn at all tbh...... maybe best to delete it


Deleting the post would suggest that I have done something wrong? and have something to hide?, I did nothing wrong nor do I have anything to hide, and this isn't about money, like I've said I'm an open book. 

My intention was simply to make a post that I am seeking players for my club academy program, he attempted to make my post into something personal and negative, but I don't view his or anyone's perspective as something negative, I learned a long time ago that nothing other people do is because of us/me, its because them and the agreements they have with themselves, similar to the game we love, the team self servers will always find a way to stab themselves with their own dagger sooner or later.  

http://jamaica-star.com/article/sports/20200706/la-galaxy-coach-offers-free-service-junior-reggae-boyz


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 21, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> You assume a lot. You actually assume I don’t have first hand knowledge. You really think coaches from the club, even former coaches, are going to post on here about their issues either club and what the club has done to them? You don’t understand how the system chews up coaches who will do that. Out of respect for those coaches and staff members, I don’t post their names - as some still work there. How do you know I don’t work or ever worked with the actual club that was lending them the last logo?  Kind of odd being able to ask specific without first hand knowledge. Do you want the specific dad to come out here and out the coach who slept with His wife - who still happens to be on staff? Not like a bunch of kids left over that and the guy didn’t help ruin his kid’s family or anything.  If you know where the bodies are buried, you keep your job no matter what you do. Guess some people have more tolerance or ability to ignore that type of behavior from a club


So what is your goal here? Blocking him from getting players? “Help” other soccer parents?  Just because you “know” the inner workings of this club doesn’t mean your right. Look at the Placer thread in NorCal; it is totally possible for two people to have completely different opinions about the same club. You are obviously disgruntled.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 21, 2020)

You also have to beg the question about why the roster spots exist this late. Usually Mr Wallace’s teams are full. Did you ever sells parents that the club was going to be part of the MLS system this year ? I’m sure if the topic remains open, parents may be given the ability to chime in on that


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 21, 2020)

Dargle said:


> I've got to say, this is where you lost me in this thread.  Sounds xenophobic at a minimum and maybe more. I have no stake in this particular dispute, but when you start throwing around stuff like this (presumably because he grew up in Jamaica, based upon what I can see online), your credibility drops several notches.  There are shady practices at tons of youth clubs in the area and around the world, regardless of the race, ethnicity, or country of origin of the people in charge.


It wasn’t xenophobic as it has to do with the club not him. As comments that were directly related to the English aspect of the club, that were directly told to me in a convo with admins. If I were xenophobic I wouldn’t be here actually trying to help the ones abused at the club. Maybe at the minimum this thread actually lets the club people know what is going on - what has been going before they were even Galaxy.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 21, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> So what is your goal here? Blocking him from getting players? “Help” other soccer parents?  Just because you “know” the inner workings of this club doesn’t mean your right. Look at the Placer thread in NorCal; it is totally possible for two people to have completely different opinions about the same club. You are obviously disgruntled.


The guy is going to get players. Just following the thread will let you know there are buyers. Yep, just passing info. I wish I were only disgruntled, because that would mean no one is actually being taken advantage of and I’m just some passed off dude. I’d rather be some mad man then have what is going on occur


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 21, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> You also have to beg the question about why the roster spots exist this late. Usually Mr Wallace’s teams are full. Did you ever sells parents that the club was going to be part of the MLS system this year ? I’m sure if the topic remains open, parents may be given the ability to chime in on that


The roster spots currently are available on ALL clubs I know. It's not because of a coach or a club wrong doings, but rather for obvious reasons of state of affairs we are all in.


----------



## Lavey29 (Sep 21, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> You assume a lot. You actually assume I don’t have first hand knowledge. You really think coaches from the club, even former coaches, are going to post on here about their issues either club and what the club has done to them? You don’t understand how the system chews up coaches who will do that. Out of respect for those coaches and staff members, I don’t post their names - as some still work there. How do you know I don’t work or ever worked with the actual club that was lending them the last logo?  Kind of odd being able to ask specific without first hand knowledge. Do you want the specific dad to come out here and out the coach who slept with His wife - who still happens to be on staff? Not like a bunch of kids left over that and the guy didn’t help ruin his kid’s family or anything.  If you know where the bodies are buried, you keep your job no matter what you do. Guess some people have more tolerance or ability to ignore that type of behavior from a club


So you have no first hand knowledge or experience with Coach Wallace's club yet you bad mouth it from the get go. You are the true definition of a key board hater with no true facts. And now you transition to alleged infidelity and high club fees...lol


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 21, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> You also have to beg the question about why the roster spots exist this late. Usually Mr Wallace’s teams are full.


I'll answer this from the point of view of our G05 team.   We are CSL,  eventually we might play league games, which will be at the premier level, at tournaments.   We had 18 players 2 months ago.   1 girl quit club soccer completely, 1 girl taking a year off from soccer for injury reasons, 1 girl left for another club. Down to 15.   

We also have two girls that aren't practicing due to a family member having health issues that make them high risk to Covid and not sure when they will be able to practice again, possibly not until a vaccine if finished.  We are keeping those players on the roster as any team should. So we are practicing with 13 now.   Like many teams 1-2 seem to miss practice for a variety of reasons.  Our dues have been on hold for the last 3 months and needing more players for money isn't an issue as we have a decent amount from fund raising in Jan. and our dues are extremely low.  We just need a full solid club.

So we are looking at adding 2-3 players.   Currently two girls are practicing with us for the last two weeks.  Very tough for us to evaluate without scrimmages, but doing our best.  I assume the girls and their parents are doing the same.  These are difficult times for teams and players.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 21, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I'll answer this from the point of view of our G05 team.   We are CSL,  eventually we might play league games, which will be at the premier level, at tournaments.   We had 18 players 2 months ago.   1 girl quit club soccer completely, 1 girl taking a year off from soccer for injury reasons, 1 girl left for another club. Down to 15.
> 
> We also have two girls that aren't practicing due to a family member having health issues that make them high risk to Covid and not sure when they will be able to practice again, possibly not until a vaccine if finished.  We are keeping those players on the roster as any team should. So we are practicing with 13 now.   Like many teams 1-2 seem to miss practice for a variety of reasons.  Our dues have been on hold for the last 3 months and needing more players for money isn't an issue as we have a decent amount from fund raising in Jan. and our dues are extremely low.  We just need a full solid club.
> 
> So we are looking at adding 2-3 players.   Currently two girls are practicing with us for the last two weeks.  Very tough for us to evaluate without scrimmages, but doing our best.  I assume the girls and their parents are doing the same.  These are difficult times for teams and players.


This!


----------



## Lavey29 (Sep 21, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I'll answer this from the point of view of our G05 team.   We are CSL,  eventually we might play league games, which will be at the premier level, at tournaments.   We had 18 players 2 months ago.   1 girl quit club soccer completely, 1 girl taking a year off from soccer for injury reasons, 1 girl left for another club. Down to 15.
> 
> We also have two girls that aren't practicing due to a family member having health issues that make them high risk to Covid and not sure when they will be able to practice again, possibly not until a vaccine if finished.  We are keeping those players on the roster as any team should. So we are practicing with 13 now.   Like many teams 1-2 seem to miss practice for a variety of reasons.  Our dues have been on hold for the last 3 months and needing more players for money isn't an issue as we have a decent amount from fund raising in Jan. and our dues are extremely low.  We just need a full solid club.
> 
> So we are looking at adding 2-3 players.   Currently two girls are practicing with us for the last two weeks.  Very tough for us to evaluate without scrimmages, but doing our best.  I assume the girls and their parents are doing the same.  These are difficult times for teams and players.


And did the haters jump on you for trying to fill your roster? Obviously you are a shady club because all clubs are shady right? Obviously that no dues charged for 3 months is just a sales marketing ploy to lure new unsuspecting parents into the shady web right? 

Not That Serious knows all about your shady dealings there.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 21, 2020)

Yo


Lavey29 said:


> And did the haters jump on you for trying to fill your roster? Obviously you are a shady club because all clubs are shady right? Obviously that no dues charged for 3 months is just a sales marketing ploy to lure new unsuspecting parents into the shady web right?
> 
> Not That Serious knows all about your shady dealings there.


you related to him or at the club?

those are legit reasons. I guess you missed all the other questions. so guess the parents messaging about kids leaving the posted teams due to not fulfilling what was sold to them is just a conspiracy and people hating. Not like I could know current parents in the “academy” or anything. That’s far-fetched.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 21, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I'll answer this from the point of view of our G05 team.   We are CSL,  eventually we might play league games, which will be at the premier level, at tournaments.   We had 18 players 2 months ago.   1 girl quit club soccer completely, 1 girl taking a year off from soccer for injury reasons, 1 girl left for another club. Down to 15.
> 
> We also have two girls that aren't practicing due to a family member having health issues that make them high risk to Covid and not sure when they will be able to practice again, possibly not until a vaccine if finished.  We are keeping those players on the roster as any team should. So we are practicing with 13 now.   Like many teams 1-2 seem to miss practice for a variety of reasons.  Our dues have been on hold for the last 3 months and needing more players for money isn't an issue as we have a decent amount from fund raising in Jan. and our dues are extremely low.  We just need a full solid club.
> 
> So we are looking at adding 2-3 players.   Currently two girls are practicing with us for the last two weeks.  Very tough for us to evaluate without scrimmages, but doing our best.  I assume the girls and their parents are doing the same.  These are difficult times for teams and players.


Legit. But Apparently not the situation with a lot of the teams at the club.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 21, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Yo
> 
> you related to him or at the club?
> 
> those are legit reasons. I guess you missed all the other questions. so guess the parents messaging about kids leaving the posted teams due to not fulfilling what was sold to them is just a conspiracy and people hating. Not like I could know current parents in the “academy” or anything. That’s far-fetched.


All I’m saying is EVERY club lies,oversells, stretches the truth, fires coaches unjustly, avoids paying coaches, etc etc etc. 
You just happen to know all about this specific club. Have you not read EJ’s (or SoccerHelper or whatever name he goes by these days) about how he has been lied to his whole life? If you are an open book as well, why don’t you list your current club? I’m sure we can find somebody on here that can educate you about how bad your coach and club are.


----------



## Lavey29 (Sep 21, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Yo
> 
> you related to him or at the club?
> 
> those are legit reasons. I guess you missed all the other questions. so guess the parents messaging about kids leaving the posted teams due to not fulfilling what was sold to them is just a conspiracy and people hating. Not like I could know current parents in the “academy” or anything. That’s far-fetched.


So for the sake of another vague reply for you please answer a simple question for the group:

Does your kid currently play at Liverpool or did he/she ever play for that club which enables you to have first hand knowledge of their operation and business ethics?

Simple YES or NO will suffice.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 21, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> So for the sake of another vague reply for you please answer a simple question for the group:
> 
> Does your kid currently play at Liverpool or did he/she ever play for that club which enables you to have first hand knowledge of their operation and business ethics?
> 
> Simple YES or NO will suffice.


Every club has issues, some more and some less. 
In my experience this kind of rants normally happens because there were some issue with a club or a coach in the past. There is nothing you can do to make sense out of it.


----------



## Lavey29 (Sep 21, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Every club has issues, some more and some less.
> In my experience this kind of rants normally happens because there were some issue with a club or a coach in the past. There is nothing you can do to make sense out of it.


This is true and if you are part of that club then you have first hand experience with it. If you are not part of it then how or why would you even comment on an organization that you have no history with?


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 21, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> This is true and if you are part of that club then you have first hand experience with it. If you are not part of it then how or why would you even comment on an organization that you have no history with?


Actually he/she is not wrong with list of issues Liverpool has. I personally know few coaches and can say that it is in fact 99% correct. However, I don't see how it is relevant to coach BW trying to recruit players for his teams.


----------



## Bryan Wallace (Sep 21, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Actually he/she is not wrong with list of issues Liverpool has. I personally know few coaches and can say that it is in fact 99% correct. However, I don't see how it is relevant to coach BW trying to recruit players for his teams.


And its one thing to argue that I shouldn't post here, or that he's against my recruiting tactics or even that I'm pushing our new league value etc...But to then to try and highlight, belittle, or bring negative attention for me being Jamaican or make blanks statements to suggest that my time in China involve some sort of wrong doing on my part, its simply mean spirited and lacking in class.


----------



## Lavey29 (Sep 21, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Actually he/she is not wrong with list of issues Liverpool has. I personally know few coaches and can say that it is in fact 99% correct. However, I don't see how it is relevant to coach BW trying to recruit players for his teams.


And I put zero trust or relevance to anyone who posts anything here without having first hand knowledge and experience with the organization.  There is a reason why hear say statements  dont get admitted in court because it has consistently been determined to be unreliable as opposed to direct statements. Everyone is entitled to their opinion from the keyboard whether it is fact based or not


----------



## blam (Sep 21, 2020)

Bryan Wallace said:


> Yes, I was hired to be the assistant Coach for Chinese first division club Shizazhuang Ever Bright by my close friend and mentor Afshin Ghotbi,


That{s a name i haven{t heard in a while.  I remembered first coming across him from Gus Hiddink days in Korea. I also recalled he was a member of the US team that took on Iran in one of the world cup games in 94 or 98 world cup.


----------



## Bryan Wallace (Sep 21, 2020)

blam said:


> That{s a name i haven{t heard in a while.  I remembered first coming across him from Gus Hiddink days in Korea. I also recalled he was a member of the US team that took on Iran in one of the world cup games in 94 or 98 world cup.


That is correct, Afshin worked with famed dutch coach Gus Hiddink as well as Dick Advocat, Gus coached such big clubs as Manchester United and Real Madrid to name a few.


----------



## Lavey29 (Sep 21, 2020)

Hey Coach, at least your thread is staying at the top of the forum for awhile...


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 21, 2020)

Bump.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 21, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> This is true and if you are part of that club then you have first hand experience with it. If you are not part of it then how or why would you even comment on an organization that you have no history with?


Again you keep assuming.


----------



## Lavey29 (Sep 21, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Again you keep assuming.


Asked you a direct question in my other post. Are you going to keep hiding behind your keyboard or answer it?


----------



## blam (Sep 21, 2020)

Bryan Wallace said:


> That is correct, Afshin worked with famed dutch coach Gus Hiddink as well as Dick Advocat, Gus coached such big clubs as Manchester United and Real Madrid to name a few.


I think he was at this game too helping the USA side as an Iranian American.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 21, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Actually he/she is not wrong with list of issues Liverpool has. I personally know few coaches and can say that it is in fact 99% correct. However, I don't see how it is relevant to coach BW trying to recruit players for his teams.


Okay, so given you know things I am mentioning are correct how do you not see the issue? Yep, I have been popping some shots, and if you feel the message is lost due to those shots, I follow your logic.

It is really odd to me people will drop of their kids at a club (all sports) and ignore all the shady things that go on - just as long as they get what they pay for or because it is convenient. As I have mentioned in other threads, clubs 100% understand this and some are more vicious in how they capitalize of it. This sport is a BIG ignore and move on atmosphere - again rehashing old topics. So nothing changes.

people just keep saying “all clubs do this” or “all do that”- no they don’t. Some folks act like they’ve sat on boards and know what is discussed. Yes, many shitty clubs. I assure you, none are hiring outside companies to train coaches on how to sell people. I also assure you they don’t let coaches sleep with parents and let the coach continue to be around the same group of kids. Most are also not screwing over coaches by not paying them. So,you can beg the question on why someone who knows what is going on would take an admin position or even keep working at this place? I get the young guys trapped due to work visas, but not those with real experience. At that point you must have to be okay with what goes on at the club and assimilate in to using the same recruiting tactics. Odd how people wouldn’t except 100% of this stuff in there home or own workplace but is tolerated somewhere you are dropping $5k and entrusting their children with. Apparently it isn’t tolerated by all and this you get all the open spots constantly.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 21, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Asked you a direct question in my other post. Are you going to keep hiding behind your keyboard or answer it?


I didn’t say I was an open book. Got the wrong guy on that one., that was the OG poster. You keep assuming I don’t know anything and deflect for the club. Doesn’t matter to me. People can read and make their own conclusions. Hate me, like me, the info is up there. You can toss it out or not, others can do the same. Seems pretty specific Who has no first hand knowledge as you keep claiming? Hell like you want me to put all the other coaches on blast. Not like the OG poster has commented on any of those things, I wouldn’t either.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 21, 2020)

Bryan Wallace said:


> And its one thing to argue that I shouldn't post here, or that he's against my recruiting tactics or even that I'm pushing our new league value etc...But to then to try and highlight, belittle, or bring negative attention for me being Jamaican or make blanks statements to suggest that my time in China involve some sort of wrong doing on my part, its simply mean spirited and lacking in class.


Shot wasnt at you being Jamaican. You also know what’s up with China. You can deflect though. So are you saying it is classy and ethical to tell sell parents that Liverpool is actually part of the real Liverpool and told you were going to be part of the MLS structure - knowing full well Liverpool would never be part of it? How about knowing what is going on with all the young coaches, even minority ones, and acting like it’s all good? I’ll take coming off like an asshole versus supporting a club, and making a club money using your unethical selling tactics, and being okay with coaches being abused. Are you saying you aren’t aware of any of it?


----------



## Lavey29 (Sep 21, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> I didn’t say I was an open book. Got the wrong guy on that one., that was the OG poster. You keep assuming I don’t know anything and deflect for the club. Doesn’t matter to me. People can read and make their own conclusions. Hate me, like me, the info is up there. You can toss it out or not, others can do the same. Seems pretty specific Who has no first hand knowledge as you keep claiming? Hell like you want me to put all the other coaches on blast. Not like the OG poster has commented on any of those things, I wouldn’t either.


Lol, little keyboard pussies are the worst. Some day perhaps you will grow up but I have my doubts that will happen. Probably time for you to go bag on another club that you have zero personal history with isnt it?


----------



## Bryan Wallace (Sep 21, 2020)

blam said:


> I think he was at this game too helping the USA side as an Iranian American.


Yes, he has one of the assistant coaches to US team head coach Steve Sampson


----------



## Bryan Wallace (Sep 21, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Shot wasnt at you being Jamaican. You also know what’s up with China. You can deflect though. So are you saying it is classy and ethical to tell sell parents that Liverpool is actually part of the real Liverpool and told you were going to be part of the MLS structure - knowing full well Liverpool would never be part of it? How about knowing what is going on with all the young coaches, even minority ones, and acting like it’s all good? I’ll take coming off like an asshole versus supporting a club, and making a club money using your unethical selling tactics, and being okay with coaches being abused. Are you saying you aren’t aware of any of it?


Yes, I have no idea what your speaking of and clearly you have nothing!!! If you did you would have posted It already.....All high school like gossip...Ive given you to green light on here on multiple occasions to share facts about China, etc...But you simply keep going around in circles?


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 22, 2020)

Bryan Wallace said:


> Yes, I have no idea what your speaking of and clearly you have nothing!!! If you did you would have posted It already.....All high school like gossip...Ive given you to green light on here on multiple occasions to share facts about China, etc...But you simply keep going around in circles?


NtS is baiting you Coach. Drop it, walk away and he (or she) will talk to him /herself for a while and grumble on his way...  

Good luck recruiting.  Tough out there esp. with CA teams confronting multiple trips to AZ that weren’t anticipated and will strain finances.


----------



## crush (Sep 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> NtS is baiting you Coach. Drop it, walk away and he (or she) will talk to him /herself for a while and grumble on his way...
> 
> Good luck recruiting.  Tough out there esp. with CA teams confronting multiple trips to AZ that weren’t anticipated and will strain finances.


Crush did it on the cheap and not expensive at all.  Plus, Crush has saved a lot of money from no tournaments and no soccer for 7 months so AZ back to back to back to back and back again is what one has to do to find an actually game to play, for reals brah.  A real game, 11 v 11 is a real game.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 22, 2020)

crush said:


> Crush did it on the cheap and not expensive at all.  Plus, Crush has saved a lot of money from no tournaments and no soccer for 7 months so AZ back to back to back to back and back again is what one has to do to find an actually game to play, for reals brah.  A real game, 11 v 11 is a real game.


Please don’t tell me that Crush now speaks in third person?


----------



## crush (Sep 22, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Please don’t tell me that Crush now speaks in third person?


I think he does Lastman if I'm being honest.  Footy dude gave me the idea and it resonated in my brain and I went for it.  I am Crush now!!!  I always crushed the ball in baseball ((when I made contact)) and it all is coming together nicely.


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 22, 2020)

If crush wants to annoy, he should continue in 3rd person. If he wants to entertain, share love of the game, he should step back into himself and speak in 1st person.  
We’ll see.  Maybe a little of both!


----------



## crush (Sep 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> If crush wants to annoy, he should continue in 3rd person. If he wants to entertain, share love of the game, he should step back into himself and speak in 1st person.
> We’ll see.  Maybe a little of both!


Crush is so me and that's why I picked him.  Soccer is why I came here to the forum and it's all I will talk about from now after this post.  I now see what you guys are saying about the third person and it could cause some to be confused, disturbed and all those fearful things.  So I will be me in first person and that's it.  Ding ding a lite went on in my little brain and i get it now.  So maybe just go back to EJ and talk soccer?  I was really messing around trying to poke fun because we have more serious problems ahead.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 22, 2020)

crush said:


> I think he does Lastman if I'm being honest.  Footy dude gave me the idea and it resonated in my brain and I went for it.  I am Crush now!!!  I always crushed the ball in baseball ((when I made contact)) and it all is coming together nicely.


Ok, Karl Malone.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 22, 2020)

crush said:


> Crush is so me and that's why I picked him.  Soccer is why I came here to the forum and it's all I will talk about from now after this post.  I now see what you guys are saying about the third person and it could cause some to be confused, disturbed and all those fearful things.  So I will be me in first person and that's it.  Ding ding a lite went on in my little brain and i get it now.  So maybe just go back to EJ and talk soccer?  I was really messing around trying to poke fun because we have more serious problems ahead.


Crush is SO you, dude. Surf on!


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> NtS is baiting you Coach. Drop it, walk away and he (or she) will talk to him /herself for a while and grumble on his way...
> 
> Good luck recruiting.  Tough out there esp. with CA teams confronting multiple trips to AZ that weren’t anticipated and will strain finances.


How about all those State/National Cup and Surf Cup money that now became available?


----------



## MacDre (Sep 22, 2020)

Not_that_Serious said:


> *Do you want the specific dad to come out here and out the coach who slept with His wife - who still happens to be on staff?*


If a coach knocked my wife, I’d shake his hand and buy him a very expensive top shelf bottle.  Game recognizes game homie.  Charge the loss to the game and up your pimpin.’  Maybe I was raised wrong but I’d much rather a coach teach my kid how to be a Mac instead of a Captain-Save-A-Ho.

I dedicate this song to the Liverpool coaching staff:


----------



## Calikid (Sep 22, 2020)

Bryan Wallace said:


> I am seeking players in the following positions, If anyone is interested, please contact me.
> 
> 
> Bryan Wallace
> ...



Brian Wallace is a GREAT coach. If it wasn't for him my son would of stop playing soccer many years ago due to a terrible experience with his previous Club and coach. Brian literally reignited the passion of soccer back into his soul. I am not a fan of the Irvine Lazers/FC Blades/Irvine Slammers/LA Galaxy OC/Liverpool FC IA organization or its owner. However, Brian is a class act and someone I can highly recommend as a club soccer coach.


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 22, 2020)

crush said:


> Crush did it on the cheap and not expensive at all.  Plus, Crush has saved a lot of money from no tournaments and no soccer for 7 months so AZ back to back to back to back and back again is what one has to do to find an actually game to play, for reals brah.  A real game, 11 v 11 is a real game.


 How many lights lights up in that brain of yours?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 22, 2020)

Calikid said:


> Brian Wallace is a GREAT coach. If it wasn't for him my son would of stop playing soccer many years ago due to a terrible experience with his previous Club and coach. Brian literally reignited the passion of soccer back into his soul. I am not a fan of the Irvine Lazers/FC Blades/Irvine Slammers/LA Galaxy OC/Liverpool FC IA organization or its owner. However, Brian is a class act and someone I can highly recommend as a club soccer coach.


This is why so many suggest to pick the coach and not the club.


----------



## crush (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## crush (Sep 22, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> How many lights lights up in that brain of yours?


I tapped into some cool stuff in the brain bro.  Dont be fooled that we can only use 8%-10%.  When I was a kid, they said I was a dummy, cant speak and my brain is only at 3%, not 8-10% like all the smart dudes who became lawyers.  I know things that others dont and that doesn;t make me any smarter or better imo.


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 22, 2020)

crush said:


> I tapped into some cool stuff in the brain bro.  Dont be fooled that we can only use 8%-10%.  When I was a kid, they said I was a dummy, cant speak and my brain is only at 3%, not 8-10% like all the smart dudes who became lawyers.  I know things that others dont and that doesn;t make me any smarter or better imo.


 Ok Lucy!


----------



## gotothebushes (Sep 22, 2020)

Redirect Notice


----------



## crush (Sep 22, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Ok Lucy!


Where is the other 90%?  Dead?  Locked?  Need a special code to get in?  Need a special connection?  This brain stuff is fascinating to me and I welcome discussions on the topic.  Let's not highjack this thread from Liverpool.  PM me and I'll share deeper insights that I know to be true


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 22, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> This is why so many suggest to pick the coach and not the club.


There was another great coach in the same club recently - Matt Tutton.
Many clubs with shady reputation have some great coaches and yes, parents should be picking the coach, not the club.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 22, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> There was another great coach in the same club recently - Matt Tutton.
> Many clubs with shady reputation have some great coaches and yes, parents should be picking the coach, not the club.


Matt Tutton use to be a college coach and is/was part LAG DA admin on the boys side. He trained my youngest for an interim period and the quality observed and the comments from my daughter were glowing.


----------



## ToonArmy (Sep 22, 2020)

Calikid said:


> Brian Wallace is a GREAT coach. If it wasn't for him my son would of stop playing soccer many years ago due to a terrible experience with his previous Club and coach. Brian literally reignited the passion of soccer back into his soul. I am not a fan of the Irvine Lazers/FC Blades/Irvine Slammers/LA Galaxy OC/Liverpool FC IA organization or its owner. However, Brian is a class act and someone I can highly recommend as a club soccer coach.


I feel the same about the club and owner and the best coach my daughter has ever had is now there too and if she needed a new team I would consider going back to a place I dislike for him


----------



## Footy30 (Sep 22, 2020)

crush said:


> I think he does Lastman if I'm being honest.  Footy dude gave me the idea and it resonated in my brain and I went for it.  I am Crush now!!!  I always crushed the ball in baseball ((when I made contact)) and it all is coming together nicely.


Hahaha Footy as in me?  for what it's worth, I think you're funny and pretty positive for the most part. I don't get why peeps are all up in arms about your avatar changes... seriously who cares??? Are you a little crazy? absolutely. Do you like to talk about yourself? absolutely but honestly most people are crazy at least you embrace it!! I would much rather read your posts then a bunch of political B.S. and if you ever get annoying I just keep scrolling (same goes for everyone). And if the footy wasn't me well then shit I just responded for nothing haha


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 22, 2020)

Isn’t this the same club that Gus Castaneda went to?  If so, that’s another great coach on their side.


----------



## crush (Sep 22, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Hahaha Footy as in me?  for what it's worth, I think you're funny and pretty positive for the most part. I don't get why peeps are all up in arms about your avatar changes... seriously who cares??? Are you a little crazy? absolutely. Do you like to talk about yourself? absolutely but honestly most people are crazy at least you embrace it!! I would much rather read your posts then a bunch of political B.S. and if you ever get annoying I just keep scrolling (same goes for everyone). And if the footy wasn't me well then shit I just responded for nothing haha


Brah, it's you and you get me and I appreciate that.  Mix bag of nuts some of us are.  At least I tell everyone when I change and not have three like I know a few have on here and they try and hide it but it's so obvious they cant hide their three avatars.  No more politics from me footy.  I took the bait early on and it can hook you with no way to get the hook out.


----------



## northeastlafc (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello coach Brian, this may be irrelevant but would you be willing to take some of my 02/03s on loan to your NPL WEST team? I have a few U19s in our club. Some of these boys do not get game time at the adult amateur level because of the physical restrictions. These grown men dgaf they’ll go out there and break legs so I’d like to continue watching the development of my youth players while they get some game time with players their own age. I will mention that my players both youth & adult are under a non poach loyalty contract where if they leave our club to play somewhere else they have to pay off their release clause due to the self sustainable nature of our club.


----------



## Bryan Wallace (Sep 23, 2020)

northeastlafc said:


> Hello coach Brian, this may be irrelevant but would you be willing to take some of my 02/03s on loan to your NPL WEST team? I have a few U19s in our club. Some of these boys do not get game time at the adult amateur level because of the physical restrictions. These grown men dgaf they’ll go out there and break legs so I’d like to continue watching the development of my youth players while they get some game time with players their own age. I will mention that my players both youth & adult are under a non poach loyalty contract where if they leave our club to play somewhere else they have to pay off their release clause due to the self sustainable nature of our club.



Call me, ill see if I can help 949 750 6576


----------



## dad4 (Sep 23, 2020)

Bryan Wallace said:


> Call me, ill see if I can help 949 750 6576


If you click on someone's name you can start a private conversation.

That way you dont have to put your phone number out there for everyone.  (Like screen scraping web crawlers who send you junk text messages.)

Good luck filling out the teams.  Hope you have a good season.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> If you click on someone's name you can start a private conversation.
> 
> That way you dont have to put your phone number out there for everyone.  (Like screen scraping web crawlers who send you junk text messages.)
> 
> Good luck filling out the teams.  Hope you have a good season.


This won't help, his number is all over the web anyway


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 23, 2020)

Am I the only one that thought this whole conversation should have been in the ALL TRYOUTS section?


----------



## SoccerFan6 (Sep 23, 2020)

I've been following this thread, and it amazes me that a coach posts about a team he's trying to fill and gets this kind of hate.  Especially a coach like Bryan, who although I don't know him, I've heard many good things about him.  

Should it have been posted in the tryouts section? Probably
Was posting all the college commitments a "hard sell"? Who cares, a coach can be proud of his track record.
Was saying the Super-duper-awesome Elite Academy league will be better than Boys ECNL a stretch? Yes.

But seriously, let the coach post on a public forum without harassment.  Individual families can make their decision.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 23, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> I've been following this thread, and it amazes me that a coach posts about a team he's trying to fill and gets this kind of hate.  Especially a coach like Bryan, who although I don't know him, I've heard many good things about him.
> 
> Should it have been posted in the tryouts section? Probably
> Was posting all the college commitments a "hard sell"? Who cares, a coach can be proud of his track record.
> ...


I didn't noticed that BW got a lot of hate, besides a single individual hating not as much as the coach but the club. He did get whole lot of support otherwise. Besides, keeping this thread going, we attracted more attention to BW's cause


----------



## ToonArmy (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes





Giesbock said:


> Isn’t this the same club that Gus Castaneda went to?  If so, that’s another great coach on their side.


Yes. Girls and Boys side.


----------



## CoachMike (Sep 24, 2020)

Bryan Wallace said:


> Bio attached


Wow thats pretty cool you coached in China with a pro team, and also in England with Arsenal FC. Can you tell me more about the latter, as I too coached with The Arsenal youth teams in 2015.

Edit: Nvm. Its a US branded "Arsenal".... not The Arsenal.


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 24, 2020)

maybe all that alleged 3rd party sales training paid off. haha

this coach got his message out there. well done


----------

